# Installing Timbrens



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

To remove the OE bump stops you just pry them out, right? No bolts holding them in place? Then you just twist the Timbrens into the metal cup..? TIA, Pete


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

should be bolts holding them to the frame rails. you un bolt bolt timbrens in there spot.


----------



## JTS Landscaping (Aug 27, 2004)

you just take the bolt out of the bump stop and put the timbren right in there


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

It actuelly depends on what vehicle appilcation... ON a friends dakota. it was pry out and twist in, but on my S10 I actuelly unbolted the old ones and bolted the new ones in. Or should I say I sawsawed the old ones out. (no room to fit a wrench). But if a new bolt on holder comes attached to the timbren then you bolt unbolt and bolt. Else you pry out and twist.. But I forewarn you that this is not as easy as it sounds. prepare for elbo grease!
:salute:


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

Same with my 98 Ram. I pryed them out of the "cups" fairly easy but getting the timbrens in was tough. I did them in December when it was cold. I recommend doing them when it is warm and the rubber is still somewhat flexible. But it was definately worth the work. They help a lot.


----------

